# Newbie Hunter



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

My new job requires a truck so now I have an excuse to start deer hunting. Any suggestions on accurate, affordable bolt action rifles? I'd like to keep the price at $600 and under. How much is a hunting license? Good hunting areas around Maryland?


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone is going to have a different opinion on this one! If I had $600, I would go with a Tikka as they were $549 with scope rings already on it, and action is like butter- made in Belgium. I sold a lot of them when I worked at Gander and always heard good things when the customers came back from their hunt with it...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything really... Savage is making a damn fine rifle right now at great prices, Tikka is fantastic, and Winchester and Remington make a decent rifle. Don't be afraid to buy used if you buy from a reputable shop or individual. Get with some people and ask to shoot a few rounds to see what your tolerance is. Everyone has different recoil limitations. 

Let me make one thing clear. You DO NOT need the latest and greatest Magnum to kill a deer. Shooting a big round does not kill better or faster. In fact the in deer sized game you often get negligible bullet expansion when shooting bullets designed for 500+ lb animals...
I see more people shooting .300 Mags lose deer than people shooting rounds that they can comfortably handle. Some of the more common calibers from mild to moderate recoil are .243, .25-06, .260, .270, .280, 7mm-08, .308 and .30-06 if you keep them mild. All will more than kill a deer inside 300 yards IF you put the bullet where it needs to go. I will add that shoulder shots are pointless since the shoulder shot is not a vital organ and a deer can run quite a ways (even survive) on 3 legs, and can push quite a ways on 2 hind legs if you push through both. Point is a shoulder shot is not needed and opens yourself up to potential bullet failure when 6 inches back square in the lungs and down he goes... No deer will survive a modern rifle through two lungs.

Also If you buy a $600 rifle and a $50 scope, you have a $50 rifle. Get good optics and even more important - GOOD mounts and rings!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah and the shoulders bone out nice to make bologna... can't use'em if they're all shot up... ;-) having a bad shoulder I'm prone to using a lighter caliber for deer... the 243 or 260 mentioned before will do the job... with 100 gr in the 243 and heavier in the 260 you'll even have an acceptable rifle for bear... like smooth said let the air outta them and they don't run far...


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I'll definately look up all those calibers but I'm leaning towards the .270, heard a lot of good things about it. Are there any shops that clean and package deer for you? How much does it cost? Around how much is a deer tag?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

My stepson lives in a little town called little orleans and i know there is a good processor close to him. The yellow pages or maybe Surfchunker will chime in he lives up your way and might know one personally. The price is usually based on what you want done, a regular butcher job steaKS, chops, ground meat usually runs about $100. If you want jerky, sausage, etc. the price goes by pound for what you want. You will need to buy a big game- small game license plus archery or muzzle loader license which are extra, at least in va. you can't buy just one tag.


----------



## B4TheRush (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, i just recently bought a new Savage from Dick's and i gotta say. If you want a new gun now go to Dick's they have some great deals going on. I would have to recommend the new Savage Edge in .308 or .270. The .270 is a more flat shooting bullet so anywhere from 100-400 yards your going to have a lot less drop to worry about than any other caliber. and as for scopes, i would get steel 1 inch weaver mounts and they have Nikon Prostaff's on sale for 100 down from 160$ and bushnel XLT trophy scopes on sale for 100 down from 160$. Both are really nice scopes but i would say if your rifle fits it get the nikon prostaff over the bushnel. I had to go with the bushnel due to it not fitting the nikon but either way both nice scopes. Hope this helps and goodluck!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I suggest Leupold rings and bases. Then turn in kind. Millet and Redfield makes the same style rings and bases. I have them on all my rifles and they never lose zero. If you go with the Weaver style make sure it is the steel ones.

Get good glass. Leupold and Nikon fit my budget. I have been buying Nikon scopes the last couple of years. I have a Prostaff and a Buckmaster. Both are fine scopes. 

I bought a Thompson Center Venture in 270. Excellent gun on a budget. Guaranteed to shoot 1 inch or less with premium bullets. Mine shoots around 1/2 inch at 100 yards with handloads. Marlin X gun is a great gun for the money. Tikka aslso is a great gun. 

I agree on the magnum calibers. They just make a bigger boom and burn more powder. 243, 7mm-08, 260, 30-30, 308, 270, 280, 30-06 will serve you well. I have a 30-30 Marlin that keeps tagging along on hunts and still performs great. My son hunts with it a lot as well. I hunt with the 30-30 in brush. I just bought a old Winchester Model 100 carbine in 308. It is hopefully going to be my new short range rifle. 

A 270 will serve you well. I have only had about a year of experience with mine and it serves it's purpose well.


Good luck!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'll definately look up all those calibers but I'm leaning towards the .270, heard a lot of good things about it. Are there any shops that clean and package deer for you? How much does it cost? Around how much is a deer tag?


 Sounds like you need to call your local DNR/Fish & Game office for some info. You can't just go buy a tag and shoot a deer. If you've never hunted before you'll have to take a test and a class. Then you'll need a license, and possibly a deer tag depending on your state. A lot of the info can be found online. 

If you call some local gun shops (not chain stores with gun counters IE Dicks, BPS, ect), they should be able to recommend a good processor. Just don't let them talk you into the most expensive rifle and biggest caliber. Guys working the counter aren't always the most knowledgeable folks....


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

pawn shops or the remington mdl 710 combo if they still are making them


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite deer gun of all is my Remington Model 7 (SS) in 7mm08. Great shooter very light and short. easy to hold and handle in a tree stand. I have owned several and that thing is still my baby, sad part is I don't even hunt anymore.... maybe a good mullet gun now.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Savage MX7. Great light weight. Got mine in 30-06 with a bushnell dusk til dawn scope for $429.00


----------

